# $500 this week... eeps



## Tinkee-Belle (Feb 20, 2008)

So this is my FAFI and CCO Haul! The haul that successfully maxed out my Visa ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










From Back to Front....
Star! IPP
Vervacious IPP
Afterdusk, Hipness, Honor Blush
Sugartrance, Vivaglam Special Editon, CultFave, Out For Fun, Flowerosophy and Ciao Manhatten Lipglasses
Not so Innocent and Utterly Frivilous Lipsticks
BlackTied, Angelcake, Aquavert, Coppering, Surreal e/s
Copperclast, Reved Up pigments
The 2 Fafi nailpolishes
Softsparkle eye pencil Nightsky
Nice Vice (cant open the lid!!!!!) Perky paintpots, Royal Wink fluidline, lashes
227 brush and 187 brush

Ok.... so no more makeup for me until Heatherette!!!!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Feb 20, 2008)

Great Haul! Enjoy all your new goodies!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 20, 2008)

Lovely haul (I love aquavert)!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 20, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 20, 2008)

on buying 2 of my favorite brushes 187 and 227!


----------



## athena123 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm jealous, my CCO only carried discontinued brushes, no 187 boohoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 20, 2008)

Gorgeous haul!!!  Everytime I see a 187, I want to get one!!  LOL  You're new makeup looks so pretty!!  Have fun and enjoy!!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 20, 2008)

Congratulations on all the nice make-up!

But, I don't believe you on the "no more make-up until Heatherette"... Seriously you sound like me! And I know I'm lying when I say that!


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 20, 2008)

great haul! oh and by the way, ive had Nice Vice for over a week and just got my strong male coworker to open it up a few mins ago lol


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_Congratulations on all the nice make-up!

But, I don't believe you on the "no more make-up until Heatherette"... Seriously you sound like me! And I know I'm lying when I say that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL OMG sooo true. My famous line "Okay I'm done...." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice haul have fun with it!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 20, 2008)

Great haul and colors, enjoy.  Look forward to your FOTD's.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 20, 2008)

Enjoy it all!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 20, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## user46 (Feb 20, 2008)

i've been looking for afterdusk FOREVER! Congrats at that great haul. no congrats for maxing out the visa, lol


----------



## bouncebackqueen (Feb 20, 2008)

awsome haul.enjoy!!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 21, 2008)

OMG...now thats a Haul!!!


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, that's a great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2008)

great haul


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome haul!  Enjoy.


----------



## bittersweet (Feb 23, 2008)

$500 can make sooo happy, mh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have fun !


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 23, 2008)

Super duper haul!!


----------



## Purity (Feb 23, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## kblakes (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, fantastic haul!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_Congratulations on all the nice make-up!

But, I don't believe you on the "no more make-up until Heatherette"... Seriously you sound like me! And I know I'm lying when I say that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeah soooo...... you're right! I am making a trip to the pro store tomorrow. I decided to depot and I need to pick up some 15 pan and blush palettes.... But I do get like 7 free eyeshadows (b2m) so Im happy about that!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Obviously I will pick up a few pro things since ive never been to the store.. I didnt realize it was only 7 miles from my usual MAC store! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In other news... my bf finally got nice vice open! That was one a doozy!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 25, 2008)

Saweeeet!


----------



## elmo1026 (Feb 27, 2008)

wow great haul.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 27, 2008)

wow great haul. enjoy !!
post pictures up when you use `em


----------



## val-x (Apr 18, 2008)

Revved Up looks sooo pretty


----------



## BBJay (Apr 23, 2008)

That's quite the haul.


----------



## northerngirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Great haul. Have fun playing!


----------



## yasmeslem (Apr 23, 2008)

$500
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...it worth it!!!


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow! I really want Aquavert! Have fun with it all.


----------

